# Fluval 107 canister filter hose



## ricky76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys/gals. I have a brand new fluval 107 cannister filter for a 20g rimless. I dont want to use the ugly black ribbed hose it came with. What hose size do I get in clear to work with it? havent been able to find a reliable answer on the ol' google machine. I want to use glass pipework set as well.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

Use 16/22mm tubing with Fluval 107
You should use 17mm lily pipes with 16/22mm tubing


----------



## ricky76 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thats great! Thanks for the reply. appreciate it.


----------



## PecnarcY (Nov 15, 2019)

I also needed something like this and found from The 5 Best Expandable Hose Consumer Reports in 2021 the information I wanted. In general, with the help of the hose I bought recently, I can do a lot because it is something new with a super modern technology that offers greater possibilities than before. When I saw on the internet that there is such a thing, without thinking much I ordered because it is very useful and I use it very often.


----------

